# Should Uber Drivers accept tips outside of uber?



## Corso (Jan 4, 2015)

Should uber drivers use the TipEasy mobile app to accept tips outside of uber?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

You bet your ass you should accept tips. 
And what do you mean by "outside of Uber?" 
The jokers at Uber are great promoters, and they want to make passengers feel like they're entitled because the driver is making so much money. 
Are you fkn kidding me? 
The jokers also want to make the pax feel like the driver gets a huge percentage when actually the miles driven doesn't even cover the wear on tires. 

In fact, put a sticker on your forehead that says "I accept tips" (With hypo-allergenic adhesive, of course).


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

You should provide another voting option:

Yes - Cash AND with TipEasy App

Or for when drivers accept Starbucks as a tip:

Yes - Cash, App or Frapp.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I have had two people tip using my Square reader, as advised on here. I'm going to check out TipEasy!!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

In Uber's training video, Uber says regarding tips "You earned it". So yes, accept tips, and do so outside the Uber app because Uber doesn't provide a way to do it within the app.

What makes no sense is Uber's position that drivers should initially decline something Uber believes the driver earned. That would be like Uber saying drivers need to initially decline to be paid by Uber for driving, but if Uber insists to pay you for driving, then take the pay, because after all "You earned it". 

You earned it, so accept it outside of Uber until Uber gets its head out of its ass.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I would hope this will be unanimous.


----------



## John William (Jan 7, 2015)

Uber's position is that, in the aggregate, we'll get more work when people don't feel _obligated_ to tip. Some people like the idea of a cashless service, of not having to carry their wallet at all. My brother, for example, swipes his phone to pay for most everything (though I suspect he's developed an unhealthy emotional dependance on the thing).

Besides, initially declining tips hasn't backfired yet. When I play demure over a tip, the passenger always insists. It's just a little song-and-dance that lets them play the big shot for a moment. The ritual costs us nothing.


----------

